

Why I Left Indie Development - roundhill
http://nickbradbury.com/2014/07/29/why-i-left-indie-development/

======
EvanMiller
It makes me sad whenever I hear about indie developers feeling oppressed by
customer support, which ought to be source of ideas for improving the product
rather than a drag on development. In my mind that's actually what sets indie
products apart from the others in a crowded marketplace -- customers have a
direct line to the developer, and get nearly instantaneous fixes to their
problems.

My basic strategy for reducing the cost of customer support -- and making it a
source of valuable information to my business -- is to 1) choose a price point
so that potential customers will actually read the app description before
buying 2) LISTEN to paying customers and fix common issues they're complaining
about 3) constantly obsess over product quality, sometimes at the expense of
new features.

Right now I spend about an hour per day doing support, and instead of feeling
oppressed, I rather enjoy the process of building relationships with
customers, even if they initially emailed me out of frustration about
something.

As for the other issue -- having time to be a husband and father and all that
-- I don't think there's an easy answer. I was only able to get my apps off
the ground financially because I was in a situation where I had nearly
unlimited free time. It's only been recently that I could even consider taking
on other major commitments.

------
rajeemcariazo
Good to hear from a Delphi Legend

------
cigarpowder
would love to hear more. numbers, juicy details, etc.,..

~~~
CmonDev
Yes, it reads like a longer tweet.

------
Lidador
Silence is golden.

